# sunny southern cal



## badcompany (Mar 22, 2006)

Been getting hammerd here past week!As of today over 4 FT on roadways one lane punched open on my 6 miles of contracts.Cant wait till I get it to 2 lanes payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Any Pictures? Have any luck getting them open?


----------



## badcompany (Mar 22, 2006)

*sunny so cal*

stacked all the intersections with the loader and cut bottom .Big red makin it melt fast now


----------

